# Books About The History Of Seiko



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi out there does can anyone recomend any books about the history of seiko watches or indeed jap watches generally? Must have lots of great pics to fill my head with ideas of selling the kids to buy more watches!!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Cut & Pasted from the SCWF

http://www.seiko.nl/download.aspx

Here's a link to the seiko book in pdf format - click on the little white book on the left of the screen that says "A Journey through time". It's on the dutch seiko site but it's all in english.

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Cut & Pasted from the SCWF
> 
> http://www.seiko.nl/download.aspx
> 
> ...


Cheers mike thanks for that I'll look at that now, much better than sorting out my accounts!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

It's a 2.88mb download but it is a very interesting tome... And I'm sure that it'll increase your appreciation of your Seiko watches... There is a lot of Information / History behind these time-pieces!!!!!

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just found this thread, that's a great link Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Mike, it is very interesting


----------



## Jonwongtw (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys, anyone kept a copy of the pdf format? The link is no longer working :dontgetit:



Bladerunner said:


> Thanks Mike, it is very interesting


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Try this link

Cheers martin

http://forums.watchu...iko_journey.pdf


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

A real blast from the past...

It's an interesting read for the Seiko fan. B)

Mike


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks very much for the link.


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fascinating - thanks.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

great read


----------

